# Seiko (6105, 6306, 6309, 7002, 7s26, 7s36, more!) Genuine & Mod Parts - Dials, Hands, Bezel Inserts



## 2manywatchs (Dec 10, 2010)

*Seiko (6105, 6306, 6309, 7002, 7s26, 7s36, more!) Genuine & Mod Parts - Dials, Hands, Bezel Inserts*

Now that I have finished my mods, I have several parts remaining that I either swapped out or bought and did not use. While these parts were purchased specifically for my two Seiko 7002s, they fit other Seiko models as well. While I use the term "should fit" in my descriptions, any research I've done indicates that they are exact fits for the other models listed. Please PM me with any interest. CONUS and PayPal only, please. THANKS FOR LOOKING!!


*Custom **"Tuna" Style **Seiko Dial - Khaki - $18.00*
A 28.5mm dial, it is pinned for the 7002 Movement (4:00 crown) and will fit most Seiko 70XX movements, although I'm told dial dots are used to secure it to others with a 3:00 date.

_Actual Item_
View attachment 968272

As seen in this Seiko 7002 (the watch from which it was removed)...
View attachment 968273


*SOLD - **Custom Seiko Dial - Red - $12.00*
*SOLD - Seiko Chapter Ring - Black - $14.00*
*SOLD - **Seiko Chapter Ring - Blue - $14.00*

*Seiko Plongeur Hands - Blue Minute/White Hour - $12.00/set*
Seiko (no ETA) - Should fit 7s26, 7s36, 7s25, 7s35, 6r15, 4r15, 4r35, 4r36, 6309, 7002, 7009. 7006

_Actual Item_
View attachment 968300

*
SOLD - **Seiko Plongeur Hands - Blue Minute/Blue Hour - $12.00/set*

*Seiko Second Hand - Red "Meatball' Style - $6.00*
*Never before installed*
Seiko (no ETA) - Should fit 7s26, 7s36, 7s25, 7s35, 6r15, 4r15, 4r35, 4r36, 6309, 7002, 7009. 7006

_Actual Item_
View attachment 968306

As seen here in fellow WUS member *Shepperdw*'s beautiful Seiko mod...
View attachment 968308


*Genuine Seiko Bezel Insert (#1) - "Pepsi" Style - $12.00*
*Never before installed*
The blue on this is slightly darker than the other "Pepsi" bezels.
Outside 38mm, inside 31.5mm - Should fit 6105, 6306, 6309, 7002, SKX007, SKX009 (and like cased 7s26 Seiko Divers).

_Actual Item_ 
View attachment 968309


*Genuine Seiko Bezel Insert (#2) - "Pepsi" Style - $12.00*
*Never before installed*
The blue on this is slightly lighter than the previous "Pepsi" bezel (#1).
Outside 38mm, inside 31.5mm - Should fit 6105, 6306, 6309, 7002, SKX007, SKX009 (and like cased 7s26 Seiko Divers).

_Actual Item_
View attachment 968310


*Genuine Seiko Bezel Insert (#3) - "Pepsi" Style - $12.00*
*Never before installed*
The blue on this is slightly lighter than the first "Pepsi" bezel (#1) and identical to the second (#2).
Outside 38mm, inside 31.5mm - Should fit 6105, 6306, 6309, 7002, SKX007, SKX009 (and like cased 7s26 Seiko Divers).

_Actual Item_
View attachment 968314


----------



## 2manywatchs (Dec 10, 2010)

*Re: Seiko 7002 (and Others?) Mod Parts - Hands, Dials, Chapter Rings, Bezel Inserts*

Nudge


----------



## 2manywatchs (Dec 10, 2010)

*Re: Seiko 7002 (and Others?) Mod Parts - Hands, Dials, Chapter Rings, Bezel Inserts*

Black and Blue Chapter Rings SOLD. Thank you, buyer!


----------



## 2manywatchs (Dec 10, 2010)

*Re: Seiko 7002 (and Others?) Mod Parts - Hands, Dials, Chapter Rings, Bezel Inserts*

Nudge.


----------



## 2manywatchs (Dec 10, 2010)

*Re: Seiko (6105, 6306, 6309, 7002, 7s26, 7s36...) Mod Parts - Hands, Dials, Chapter Rings, Bezel Ins*

Nudge. New information/details added.


----------



## 2manywatchs (Dec 10, 2010)

*Re: Seiko (6105, 6306, 6309, 7002, 7s26, 7s36, more!) Genuine & Mod Parts - Dials, Hands, Bezel Inse*

TTT


----------



## 2manywatchs (Dec 10, 2010)

*Re: Seiko (6105, 6306, 6309, 7002, 7s26, 7s36, more!) Genuine & Mod Parts - Dials, Hands, Bezel Inse*

TTT


----------



## 2manywatchs (Dec 10, 2010)

*Re: Seiko (6105, 6306, 6309, 7002, 7s26, 7s36, more!) Genuine & Mod Parts - Dials, Hands, Bezel Inse*

Updated.


----------



## 2manywatchs (Dec 10, 2010)

*Re: Seiko (6105, 6306, 6309, 7002, 7s26, 7s36, more!) Genuine & Mod Parts - Dials, Hands, Bezel Inse*

TTT


----------



## 2manywatchs (Dec 10, 2010)

*Re: Seiko (6105, 6306, 6309, 7002, 7s26, 7s36, more!) Genuine & Mod Parts - Dials, Hands, Bezel Inse*

Updated.


----------



## 2manywatchs (Dec 10, 2010)

*Re: Seiko (6105, 6306, 6309, 7002, 7s26, 7s36, more!) Genuine & Mod Parts - Dials, Hands, Bezel Inse*

TTT


----------



## 2manywatchs (Dec 10, 2010)

*Re: Seiko (6105, 6306, 6309, 7002, 7s26, 7s36, more!) Genuine & Mod Parts - Dials, Hands, Bezel Inse*

TTT


----------



## 2manywatchs (Dec 10, 2010)

*Re: Seiko (6105, 6306, 6309, 7002, 7s26, 7s36, more!) Genuine & Mod Parts - Dials, Hands, Bezel Inse*

*SOLD - Seiko Plongeur Hands - Blue Minute/White Hour*
*SOLD - Seiko Second Hand - Red "Meatball' Style*

Tuna Dial and Bezel Inserts remain. I am going to start new threads for just these items, respectively.

Thanks!


----------



## Moose-32 (Aug 2, 2006)

Thank you for this.
I have the Steeldive 1970 (and 2 Addiesdive equivalents). I am looking to swap on each to a Seiko 6105-type dial (and to unsigned crown and case back on 2 of the 3).
My one requirement is the pins/handles on the dial fit on the watch and the NH35. I don't want to use glue or adhesives.
*Has you found a dial that looks similar to the 6105 and fits into the above watches without adhesives?*
Anything else I am not thinking about?
Thanks for any insights. 
----------------------------------
Also posted similar here.


----------

